# I quit smoking!!



## imhungrymk (Dec 6, 2020)

3 weeks ago, I quit smoking cigarettes.  My wife got me a shirt since I quit and I love it... Just excited to share my shirt!


----------



## keithd (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice! Good job!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2020)

Way to go! I quit almost 21 years ago after smoking for 25 years. The changes it made are worth the effort of quitting. After 3 weeks you are almost past the toughest phase.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats. Quitting smoking was tough, was smoking 3-5 packs a day, been quit since early 2000


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 6, 2020)

Congratulations, as a former smoker I know this is a HUGE accomplishment.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2020)

Great to hear that!
It will pay off big the older you get!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2020)

Good For You !
March 24, 2011  will never forget the date. That was after35 yrs of smoking. Still like the smell of a cigarette out in the open, but pretty gross on someone's clothing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 6, 2020)

Awesome just hang in there and it will be great I quit in 1987.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats! Thats one habit I want to quit (just havent got up the nerve yet). Proud of you brother. 
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats! That's a huge accomplishment.  My wife and I quit for 3 years in the 90's and went back. Stupid us I know.  Over the last 10 years we've tried a few more times but it didn't take for one reason or another.  Now we are in serious talks to do it once and for all.  We're just idiots I know this.  Hopefully with our new Granddaughter that will be the motivation we need.  As most know it's not easy.  Very proud of you for quitting.  Stay the course and don't fall into the traps like "Maybe just 1-2 a day" cause that doesn't work.
Nor do E cigs or vaping, etc.  E cigs made me want to smoke more!  Thanks for sharing stay safe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats, BIG Time! I was at 3 packs guy for years, we rolled our own so it was pretty cheap to smoke. Bev and I quit back in June so 6 months smoke free, she still cheats with the kids occasionally, but I have no control. It's none or all in, so I  don't touch 'em!
Now for you guys looking to quit, I can personally vouch for this stuff making the Quit nearly pain free! The Habit, lighting up with Coffee, after dinner,  etc. That's on you and just takes time to get over... But, Smoke Away really, REALLY helps quell the Nicotine withdrawal and your addiction to it. I have used this stuff twice to quit, I know dummy went back after 5 years. But Im done now and it because Smoke Away Works!...JJ









						Smoke Away - Americas #1 Quit Smoking Solution
					

Millions of people have turned to the all natural Smoke Away smoker’s support program specifically formulated to help you kick the smoking habit.




					www.smokeaway.com


----------



## normanaj (Dec 6, 2020)

Good job!

Quit 18 years ago this past November.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 6, 2020)

I tried to quit smoking once and all I got was fat. Now 20 yrs. later I'm still fat and I still smoke. 

Congrats on quiting.

Chris


----------



## chazman24 (Dec 6, 2020)

It's been just over 4 months for me now,  1.5 to 2 pack a day habit. Its tough,  but when I do the math and look at the size of my growing bank account,  it gets easier every day.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes, the cost of smoking these days is ridiculous. Don't even know what a carton of smokes cost these days. It was over $40/ week for me I know.
I used Chantix to quit. They encouraged smoking for the first week you are on it. Absolutely no craving after that, it was unbelievable. It did not work so well for the wife. She quit for 2 weeks and then fell back on the crutch. Only smokes occasionally now.
The big thing I think is that   "you want to quit "


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 6, 2020)

So with the money you are saving from not smoking does that mean you can get a new/upgraded/different rig to do the other smoking???


----------



## cansmoke (Dec 6, 2020)

imhungrymk said:


> 3 weeks ago, I quit smoking cigarettes.  My wife got me a shirt since I quit and I love it... Just excited to share my shirt!



Good job.
Keep smoking meat, just no smoking ciggies!


----------



## chazman24 (Dec 6, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> So with the money you are saving from not smoking does that mean you can get a new/upgraded/different rig to do the other smoking???


Well, I did just bring home a Yoder Loaded Wichita on Thursday that I found on Facebook marketplace for $500, so I guess my answer would be YES!! LOL


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats.  Keep the smoking to wood in a smoker.


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the kind words!!! I am still smoke free!!


----------



## SherryT (Dec 9, 2020)

Hubs and I quit in cigs 2008...we were both over 2 packs a day and opted to use ecigs to bridge the gap then completely quit a couple of years later.

Congrats! It's a HUGE accomplishment!


----------



## Cabo (Dec 10, 2020)

Congrats!  It gets easier over time.  I quit in 2012.  Used e-cigs for a while and then the gum.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 12, 2020)

congrats!  Im a quitter too.   I think its been about 22 years now.


----------



## smokinstubbs (Dec 18, 2020)

I've been smoke free for 12 years now, I can't stand the smell of it anymore and have ZERO tolerance for those that do!! Sad thing is I have great neighbors next door,  but they both smoke like a chimney.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 18, 2020)

Congrats!  Stay away from others who smoke until you don't like the smell of smoke.


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you all for the encouragement!! Way over a month still only smoking things from the Butcher!


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 22, 2020)

*Congrats.  Better for you, your family, and your wallet!  Well done!

JC   *


----------



## phatbac (Dec 23, 2020)

good job! i will have quite 16years ago this February!
you will not regret it!

Happy Quitting,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phantom krankor (Dec 24, 2020)

Congrats!  Not a smoker but I know many former smokers and they are all feel so much better now.


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 24, 2020)

You guys are great, thank you!


----------



## petridish (Mar 2, 2021)

Great to hear this kind of stories from people who were actually able to quit smoking. I have been trying to quit for the last couple of years, and the best result that I have actually got was quitting smoking cigarettes and starting to vape (which I do also consider as smoking). So, basically I did not quit, I just changed one addiction for another one. Actually, I am still a vape starter and I really like it. It is much better compared to smoking cigarettes, it doesn't stink, and the only problem from my point of view is that you have to carry the vape juice with you.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

petridish said:


> Great to hear this kind of stories from people who were actually able to quit smoking.


I've quit twice....sort of. Never smoked cigarettes, but I dipped Kodiak Long Cut Straight for 20+ years. On the way to work one day I decided I was finished with it. Rolled down the window and threw the can out. Didn't touch tobacco for probably 10 years and then picked up a cigar habit. Smoked them for probably 15+ years. Quit them the same way. Just decided one day that I was done with them and haven't looked back. That was last year and I'm done with tobacco for good now.....


----------

